# Vogel: The Heat are a bunch of floppers



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-frank-vogel-s051012,0,1440820.story



> With the Pacers practicing Thursday at Bankers Life Fieldhouse in Indianapolis and the Heat taking Thursday off, the first salvo of the series belonged to Pacers coach Frank Vogel.
> 
> "They are the biggest flopping team in the NBA," Vogel said. "It will be very interesting to see how the referees officiate this series and how much flopping they reward.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I love Vogel! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He's not wrong...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vogel was on with Dan LeBatard in Miami a while ago. Maybe he didnt want to give them bulletin board material, but he said he was not talking about Lebron or Wade. He was talking about the charges the Heat take on D. So mainly Battier, UD and Joel.

The interview is already up if you all wanna listen to it. Here's the link.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Bosh has already come out and said this will be "fantastic" motivation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

We have Roy Hibbert and David West. I'm not worried about Bosh in the least.

Lebron and Wade. That's who I'm worried about.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Vogel was on with Dan LeBatard in Miami a while ago. Maybe he didnt want to give them bulletin board material, but he said he was not talking about Lebron or Wade. He was talking about the charges the Heat take on D. So mainly Battier, UD and Joel.
> 
> The interview is already up if you all wanna listen to it. Here's the link.


Vogel should have said exactly what he meant, Lebron is a flopper.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lebron is the worst flopper. Wade is a close second.

The guy flys around the court like a stick of dynamite went off if anyone goes near him.

Its pathetic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Speaking of which, I can't wait for the day when one of these guys injures themselves while flopping. 

That will make my week.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Basel said:


> Apparently Bosh has already come out and said this will be "fantastic" motivation.


Bosh is a clown


----------



## Standard (May 12, 2012)

He is stating the truth.. I think Jeff Van Gundy is now a Coach Vogel fan..he has been basically calling the Heat floppers all year


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Standard said:


> He is stating the truth.. I think Jeff Van Gundy is now a Coach Vogel fan..he has been basically calling the Heat floppers all year


welcome to the site
:cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Standard said:


> He is stating the truth.. I think Jeff Van Gundy is now a Coach Vogel fan..he has been basically calling the Heat floppers all year


Van Gundy mentions flops about 25 times every game he calls. I'm guessing he's calling tomorrow's game, should be fun.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Michael Wallace
> ‏ @WallaceNBA_ESPN
> 
> Pacers' coach Frank Vogel fined $15K for those "flopping" comments about the Heat.


Hahahahahaha looks like flops are here to stay in the NBA.


----------

